# Storing FP



## Wheaties (Jul 11, 2009)

Is it a good idea to make a FP and put the ink in and leave it? Or do you wait till you sell it/gift it? Also, I am considering making a pen to display. Should I just leave the ink out? How does this work?

Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Jul 11, 2009)

If it's for your personal use, go ahead and ink it. If it's for sale or a gift, the receipent should be the first to ink it. 
I never ink any for sale. At shows, I have a bottle of Private Reserve ink for a customer to dip the nib in to try it. If they don't buy it, I rinse it off right away.


----------



## george (Jul 11, 2009)

Monty said:


> If it's for sale or a gift, the receipent should be the first to ink it.



I apsolutly agree with Monty.


----------

